# Ezboard is open again!!!



## Sanne (Mar 12, 2006)

http://p099.ezboard.com/fjjboardfrm12

enjoy your gossip!!


----------



## polobear45 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thank Goodness!!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 20, 2006)

Why is it sometimes ezboard doesnt open their forums up? LIke we have to contribute, or pay the forum? then a month or so later it comes back on? just curious.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Mar 31, 2006)

It's doing it again


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Apr 12, 2006)

i hate this...i want JJB


----------



## Tessigrl (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh I am sooo glad that I am not the only one who can't access it anymore, I miss seeing my daily pictures of celebrities that I've had to find other sites...


----------



## funKyVibeS* (May 14, 2006)

what other sites?


----------



## Regina (May 15, 2006)

There are lots of other sites e.g. gossiprocks.com/forum, perezhilton.com, hollywoodrag.com, justjared.com. etc


----------



## roxybc (Jun 11, 2006)

www.pinkisthenewblog.com


----------

